# 2nd hand lathes



## nicfirth (28 Nov 2002)

Following my post on the general advice forum, I've spoken to a guy that believes that his mother still has his late father's lathe in the shed. It will not have been used for the last 3 years, for obvious reasons. But he knows that his dad would have bought good quality stuff.

I'm waiting to hear what it is, how much etc. and if there are any tools that could go with it, but are there any problems associated with a lathe that has been left for so long?

It strikes me that drive belts could be perished, anything else?

Regards
Nic


----------



## sawdustalley (28 Nov 2002)

Hmmm - Maybe we should add a turning forum :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (28 Nov 2002)

Rust.

Other than that, it'd be helpful to know the make and model. Then we can really get down to finding fault... :wink: You might find bookmarking http://www.lathes.co.uk/ worth while. Then, if it needs spares, you'll know if you can get them. Don't be put off by the main page, it's not all metal working lathes.

Cheers, Jester


----------



## Anonymous (28 Nov 2002)

Ayup Nic

Belts, bearings and the motor are about the only things that can go wrong with a lathe, other than worn (or badly rusted) threads and tapers. Belts bearings and motors are fairly cheap, and if originals are not available, they are fairly easy to adapt (most of the time!!!). If any threads or tapers are damaged, things could start getting expensive.

Cheers :lol: 
Doughnut

Maybe you should set up a turning forum James. Charley?


----------



## Charley (28 Nov 2002)

Sorry nic can't help with your lathe problem. Haven't added one to my toy....er.. I mean.. tool list yet (maybe in workshop no.2)

James/Doughnut good idea, I'll add one now and see how it goes, should be good as long as you lathe owners help out there


----------



## Anonymous (29 Nov 2002)

I thought rust was a true sign of quality Jester..? :lol: 

actually, I am lathe-less and so quite interested to see how this goes

cheers

scholar


----------



## Anonymous (29 Nov 2002)

Scholar,

I never said it was a problem, did I? It just might be present, that's all. :wink: Actually, I would hope it was (within reason) 'cos then you won't have to pay so much. Ahh, the deviousness of the galoot... :lol: 

Cheers, Jester


----------



## clogs (11 Apr 2022)

just noticed this part of the forum.......ooops

did u get ur lathe....
having bought many machines that have been stored often from damp places....
biggest problem is the belts get stuck on corroded ally pullies.....just take the belt off and clean up the pulley with some scratch.....emery /sand paper....and off u go....
once running the rest willmake itself clear....


----------



## Richard_C (11 Apr 2022)

Clogs, you may have set a record. 19.5 years between posts on a thread


----------

